# How do you prepare and store organic spinach for your shrimps?



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi was wondering if anyone can tell me how I feed the spinach to my shrimp? Do I microwave it? And if I do for how long? Or do I just freeze it fresh and take out a little at a time? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

I boil mine first and squeeze it after. It will sink. You can micro it also under a wet paper towel.

I don't store it ... only prepare as much as you need for a couple days.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

You should boil it for 3-5 minutes. They do have to get used to it, but once they do, they love it.

Also, you should try to use organic baby spinach, no pesticides.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

could you use spinach baby food?

maybe freeze it in the freezer than break off pieces?


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

This is what's worked for me for the last 8 months.

-I buy a bag of organic baby(preferred) spinach 
-separate all the small leaves and keep them in a zip lock or plastic wrap (have the rest for a salad)
-keep in freezer as long as you like
-boil some water in an electric kettle (every house hold that drinks coffee/tea or eats instant spicy Korean ramen should have one of these)
-take out a small piece from feezer and put in mug with boiled water. I use a beer opener to weight mine down. 
-let it sit for 10 minutes
-then feed


----------

